# Scolopendra gigantea new pictures



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers
Carles

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stingray (Mar 3, 2012)

AMAZING and BEAUTIFUL!
I envy you. I cant wait to get one of these in my collection. I sure hope Tod G. comes through and gets them imported soon. Thanks for sharing these great pics!


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 3, 2012)

man those are awesome! i can't imagine what my mom would do if she saw one of these  great pics!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 3, 2012)

Man that's a big one!  Hope you get to see it get through another molt.  One thing I notice with big pedes is that I don't see people keep up with the size and molts with big ones like people do in the T section.  But I think it's because not as many people have pedes and they can be more challenging imo.  So maybe people don't have them as long so they don't get the chance to see them grow, maybe they sell it or it dies.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 3, 2012)

Amazibg gigantea! Really love its colouration and it has a nice thickness, just beautiful .



Galapoheros said:


> Man that's a big one!  Hope you get to see it get through another molt.  One thing I notice with big pedes is that I don't see people keep up with the size and molts with big ones like people do in the T section.  But I think it's because not as many people have pedes and they can be more challenging imo.  So maybe people don't have them as long so they don't get the chance to see them grow, maybe they sell it or it dies.


Is that possible? My pede always eats its molt. I have yet to actually see mine molt in action! Everytime i check they will be fresh out of a molt but no exuvium to be seen .


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh it looks like I was talking about comparing size of exuvia , but no I'm only talking about comparing size of the pedes after their "molting time(molts)" or maybe showing pics of their size by comparing pics of pedes over several molts.   I know most wouldn't bother though, hard to measure.  I'm also referring to the big Scolopendra pedes; heros, gigantea, galapagoensis, subspinipes, the bigger pedes.  I noticed a pede I have was going to molt after looking under a rock in it's terr.  When I see that usually place them in a wide deli to catch them molting later if I can.  It molted last night, what a big diff and I never get tired of it.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah i misread. I have progressive pics of my galapagoensis after each molt if im not wrong, but its still quite small and the pics are not against a ruler so i guess its not really considered progressive haha.

Btw androc_bic, how long is that gigantea?


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice... once again!

myyyy precioussssss 

keep my precious safe and happy


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Mar 7, 2012)

Unbelievable !!!!! I wish i could see That upclose live!!!!!!!................ Freakin Canada........ I dont think ever i Will come across one here!!!!! LOL ......


----------



## Insektzuchen (May 12, 2013)

Do you still have this Gigantea?  Is it missing one of its terminal legs?  Why not post some new photos


----------

